# Best Run Flat Tires for BMW Options



## tiger16 (Feb 7, 2008)

The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1. not all run flats are equal. Some are quite good, esp on large SUVs

2. Some runflats are repairable, based on specific manufacturer recommendations. Michelin for example. DO NOT expect you can drive 50 miles at 50mph and get it repaired. Pull off the road, change it. Then get it repaired.

3. The 'added cost' of RFTs is quite variable. On the very best tires, the add between RFT and non can be $20. or even less.

4. I have a spare. Not all flats can be 'managed' with a runflat. And, as above, if you drive on the runflat that 'convenience' just cost you $320 for a tire that now cannot be repaired. About the cost of a compact spare....


----------



## tiger16 (Feb 7, 2008)

ard said:


> 1. not all run flats are equal. Some are quite good, esp on large SUVs
> 
> 2. Some runflats are repairable, based on specific manufacturer recommendations. Michelin for example. DO NOT expect you can drive 50 miles at 50mph and get it repaired. Pull off the road, change it. Then get it repaired.
> 
> ...


2. Unless you purchase a spare tire on your own you can't change the RFT immediately.


----------



## xebmw (May 14, 2021)

The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


----------



## Msal20022002 (Jul 17, 2020)

I was working for a Trucking company as the Tire and fuel systems Manager. I spent a couple $million on tires each year. As a large spending customer I was invited to an event/Training Bridgestone held at its Tire Proving Ground (TPG) in Texas. I got a chance to see how the tires were made. The research that went into the designs etc. after that I got to drive several BMWs they had with the Drive guard tires on both inflated and others with complete flat tires. Let me say this. Drive guards were designed with BMW in mind. You can actually drive the tires flat for 50 miles up to 50 MPH with total control of the vehicle. We drove aggressively through a short track set up with cones on dry and wet ground. Drive guards are AMAZING!


----------



## desone (Apr 16, 2017)

tiger16 said:


> The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


Agree entirely!


tiger16 said:


> The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


Agree entirely! My wife's 2019 Hyundai i30 Elite has a 17inch full size mag wheel spare. I don't know why BMW can't do the same. The fact that this car had a full size spare with matching wheels was one of the main reasons why we purchased this car.


----------



## Sinusoid (Apr 17, 2017)

ard said:


> 2. Some runflats are repairable, based on specific manufacturer recommendations. Michelin for example. DO NOT expect you can drive 50 miles at 50mph and get it repaired. Pull off the road, change it. Then get it repaired.
> 
> 4. I have a spare. Not all flats can be 'managed' with a runflat. And, as above, if you drive on the runflat that 'convenience' just cost you $320 for a tire that now cannot be repaired. About the cost of a compact spare....


Around here, most of the reputable tire shops won't repair any run-flat tires. So it doesn't matter if you've driven on the flat or not, they claim there are too many liability issues. Good luck getting your run-flat repaired.


----------



## RealEstateMike (May 18, 2021)

tiger16 said:


> The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


I agree! I've had nothing but s**t luck with these. I've only run Bridgestone and they don't stand behind their product. Got stranded twice. I've since changed over to regular Goodyear brand( I will* never* buy another Bridgestone/Firestone product again) and put a full size spare and jack in the trunk. Runs, quieter, smoother and softer. Best thing I could've have ever done with my 2014 535D! Love it!


----------



## Arctic Jon (Oct 16, 2016)

My brother was driving from Denver to his home in Grand Junction two months ago, and the freeway was undergoing repairs. He hit something and blew out both rear tires. It was dark out. He was running Bridgestone Driveguards on his 228i. Was able to get off the dark freeway safely. Best of all, Discount Tire replaced both tires for free under warranty.


----------



## soccerpapa (May 13, 2006)

Pirelli Scorpion pretty good?


----------



## Bronson5 (May 13, 2019)

soccerpapa said:


> Pirelli Scorpion pretty good?


Goodyear Eagle LS run flats are excellent on my 535D MSport. Great ride and not noisy after almost 25,000 miles. I haven’t priced new ones but plan on keeping the same brand when the time comes


----------



## Adam EU (Mar 7, 2021)

Evan Williams said:


> Lead courtesy of KULLAPONG PARCHERAT / Shutterstock
> 
> If you’re planning on traveling through any kind of remote areas, shopping for the best run-flat tires (RFT) for BMW options can save you from being stranded on the side of the road with no help in sight.
> 
> ...


You absolutely need to mention Falken Azenis - I've got these in 19" on my F31 and they are a brilliant mix of performance, comfort, durability, and value. They've got me and my wife out of trouble once of twice (and were fixed following three nail strikes), and arguably saved our lives (or at least a lot of damage) in heavy rain on the motorway. 

I'm never going back to normal tyres.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

I am on my 2nd set of Bridgestone Alenza RFT's and very close to needing another set. I put 42k miles on the 1st set and so far, I have put 40k on my 2nd set and expect to go another 5k before my 3rd set. My X5 has a spare. I love these tires. They're comparable to Michelin in my opinnion.


----------



## Mr.Bill (Apr 3, 2021)

tiger16 said:


> The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


The Continental RFT that came on my BMW were HORRIBLE!! After 15,000 miles the car shook, pulled to the right when braking, and made the car feel like it was a worn out 59 Ford. Took the car to the dealer and they said it was the RFT tires and they need to be replaced, AT 15,000 MILES?? Yep, they told me it was common, just live with it. Replaced them will "regular" Michelin Primacy MXM4 and it felt like new car, now with 35,000 miles on the tires, they car still drives and ride perfectly. Just have to live with no spare, but have AAA as back up. PLEASE go back to having room for a spare tire!!!!! Don't make me go to M-B next time!!!!


----------



## soccerpapa (May 13, 2006)

RFT is a MUST in New York or anywhere northeast coastal.... learned it hard way they really know how to pave the roads to break your tires.


----------



## Sponz1 (Jul 30, 2016)

The original tires (Continential ContiPro RFTs) on my 2018 330i are worn out at 16,000 miles. I only plan to keep the car for another year (driving about 8,000 miles), and expected the original tires to last for 25,000 miles.
I take fun roadtrips in remote parts of Eastern Oregon and Eastern Washington with no cell service, so I will probably stick with RFTs for now.
Thanks for the information in this article - searching for a good RFT at a reasonable price!


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Sponz1 said:


> The original tires (Continential ContiPro RFTs) on my 2018 330i are worn out at 16,000 miles. I only plan to keep the car for another year (driving about 8,000 miles), and expected the original tires to last for 25,000 miles.
> I take fun roadtrips in remote parts of Eastern Oregon and Eastern Washington with no cell service, so I will probably stick with RFTs for now.
> Thanks for the information in this article - searching for a good RFT at a reasonable price!





Mr.Bill said:


> The Continental RFT that came on my BMW were HORRIBLE!! After 15,000 miles the car shook, pulled to the right when braking, and made the car feel like it was a worn out 59 Ford. Took the car to the dealer and they said it was the RFT tires and they need to be replaced, AT 15,000 MILES?? Yep, they told me it was common, just live with it. Replaced them will "regular" Michelin Primacy MXM4 and it felt like new car, now with 35,000 miles on the tires, they car still drives and ride perfectly. Just have to live with no spare, but have AAA as back up. PLEASE go back to having room for a spare tire!!!!! Don't make me go to M-B next time!!!!


I'm assuming these are all-season (low-performance) tires. *Part of the problem is that they're run-flats*. Run-flats tend to wear unevenly, as if they're under-inflated. Upping the pressure can usually fix that, but they they ride like they're made of concrete. Run-flats have a horrible ride even at the recommended pressures. Other contributing factors are the need for rotating them in a four-tire pattern to even out the wear, and maintaining alignment. Also, the recommended pressures (on the door jamb decal) are less that what is required for even wear. BMW recommends lower pressures for ride quality and to maintain adhesion to the pavement when hitting pavement discontinuities.

I spec'ed Frau Putzer's G01 X3 30i with* non-run fla*t, all-season tires (Bridgestone Dueler H/P Sport AS's) in a square set-up. With rotation, alignment, and increasing the pressures above those recommended, here are my tread depths at 24k miles: 6.9/32" average and 6/32" minimum. *I'll get 60k miles out of the original tires.*

The tires came with 9/32" depth in the inside and outside circumferential channels and 10/32" depth in the two middle circumferential channels. The door decal recommended pressures are 32 PSI front and 35 PSI rear. Running at 38 PSI front and 39 PSI rear (measured cold in the mornings), I'm getting even side v. middle wear. 

I'm still getting more average wear in the outside channels than in the inside channels. But, that's common with BMW SUV's (and a lot of other vehicles). Because these tires are symmetric, I can negate that excess tires by having them flipped on the rims at their half-life (~30k miles). That trick, costing about $100, will get me that last 10k miles of life out of the tires.


----------



## ryline888 (7 mo ago)

I have been using Bridgstone Potenza Run Flat tires on both Z4 and the X5 D since day one. For the 2014 Z4, I replaced them at 55K miles and the 2013 X5 D was at 83K miles. However, these milages were 80% on freeways on daily driving. I rotated and balance them every 10k miles or very oil change. They were actually more quieter the Michelin tires.


----------



## markeightch (May 24, 2017)

I bought a used 2007 328xi that had a new set of run-flats from the dealer, I believe - they weren't cheap. They were also horrible! The ride was so harsh at first I thought the suspension was shot. After investigation, I learned that these tires are super stiff and that tires play a big role in absorbing road shock, along with your suspension. These tires just pass along the shock; the ride was terrible. After driving over the same road with my other car I realized yes, it was the tires. I replaced all 4 and never looked back. I'd never get run-flats without a test drive and even then I don't believe they'll ever be comfortable enough to outweigh the inconvenience of calling roadside assistance or changing my own flat that might happen once every couple of years. I was getting jarred in my car all day every day!


----------



## steve.bisel (7 mo ago)

tiger16 said:


> The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


 When I got the new X5, I ordered the optional spare tire which only cost about $150 and included car jack. The car still came with RFTs though. I plan on installed std tires when the time comes. steve


----------



## Jerseyal (Mar 9, 2013)

Going without runflats is a great idea, right up until you get stuck in the middle of nowhere late at night. Having had a tire puncture on the NJ Turnpike, I can attest to the value of the runflats. I simply drove to BMW of Edison, and was on my way within half an hour. Yes there is a ride and performance penalty. But I’m willing to live with it. Love my Continental runflats.


----------



## WBisel (Dec 18, 2012)

Jerseyal said:


> Going without runflats is a great idea, right up until you get stuck in the middle of nowhere late at night. Having had a tire puncture on the NJ Turnpike, I can attest to the value of the runflats. I simply drove to BMW of Edison, and was on my way within half an hour. Yes there is a ride and performance penalty. But I’m willing to live with it. Love my Continental runflats.


IMO, standard tires have advantages that outweigh the benefits of RFTs ... 

Cost less
Better longevity
Better traction (either dry, wet or snow).
Better comfort
Better handling characteristics
The only advantage of RFTs is that one can drive a short distance with zero tire pressure because they have stiffer sidewalls. In many cases though, the tire will not be repairable as driving on deflated RFTs breaks down the sidewalls and they will then need to be replaced.

But you pays your money and you gets your choice.

Steve


----------



## Bmwrob18 (Jul 7, 2020)

I had 21 inch low profile RFTs on my 2018 X5. Ride was very harsh. I purchased 20 in wheels and switched to non-RFTs with the same OD. Ride is still firm but acceptable. I know its a risk on the flat tire scenario. I reupped my AAA membership in case I need a tow. I think BMW should scrap the RFT concept. It can ruin the ride in an amazing vehicle


----------



## Jerseyal (Mar 9, 2013)

WBisel said:


> IMO, standard tires have advantages that outweigh the benefits of RFTs ...
> 
> Cost less
> Better longevity
> ...


the costs less is certainly true. I got 45K out of my fun flats and other stuff is imperceptible to most drivers which is why runflats have been standard for roughly at least 10 years.


----------



## vikvaliant (Jul 10, 2010)

I've had much better luck with standard tires over runflats with respect to cost, ride, and aggravation. I've been able to get along fine with standard tires, a compressor, a tire repair kit, and "fix-a-flat." The air compressor was the best investment of all. In all cases when a tire was punctured, I was able to use the air compressor alone to keep the tire inflated until I was able to get to a tire shop. As a backup, I have towing included in my auto insurance policy. Same for 2007 335i and 2014 328i MSport. I also purchased the spare tire kit for the 2007/335i but never used it.


----------



## LivNowPayL8r (Nov 25, 2019)

tiger16 said:


> The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


I agree!

Buy real tires that you will be happy with. Get a compact spare on an aluminum wheel, jack, and wrench from Modern Spare. Throw it in the trunk and call it done.


----------



## bnnatwick (Aug 31, 2015)

tiger16 said:


> The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


Careful what you wish for. BMW on some 2022 models have already discontinued run flat tires as standard equipment (in response to our complaints). They do not offer a spare tire but instead they provide a small compressor and flat tire sealant like Audi does. With the positive evolution of run flat tires, I would rather have them as opposed to trying to add air and sealant on the side of a dark country road.


----------



## DaveParta (May 15, 2019)

my run flats gave me about 50 miles after going flat. That's of little value. now I wear less expensive better performing tires and carry a compresdor, patch kit, jack, and a triple A gold card.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

bnnatwick said:


> Careful what you wish for. BMW on some 2022 models have already discontinued run flat tires as standard equipment (in response to our complaints). They do not offer a spare tire but instead they provide a small compressor and flat tire sealant like Audi does. With the positive evolution of run flat tires, I would rather have them as opposed to trying to add air and sealant on the side of a dark country road.


They offer non-run-flat, high-performance tire on many non-M models (M prefix vehicles and vehicles with the M Sport Package. "Real" M cars have always had non-run-flats. They're dropping optional non-run-flat all-season (low-performance) tires as an option on non-M cars. They dropped them on the G30 5 Series when they LCI's that platform. They're dropping them on the G20 3 Series when it's LCI'ed for MY 2023. 

The G20 and G30's offer optional spare tires, stored under the elevated trunk floor. The previous 3 (F30) and 5 Series (F10) didn't.


----------



## Bronson5 (May 13, 2019)

Bought my 535d used with 27K miles and a new set of Michelins run flats. Have almost 53K and they are still great. No problem with the ride or noise.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

my 1 series was HORRIBLE, my 2 AWD with Pirrelli's are flippin awesome, and the winters, NO rumble road noise at all


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

markeightch said:


> I bought a used 2007 328xi that had a new set of run-flats from the dealer, I believe - they weren't cheap. They were also horrible! The ride was so harsh at first I thought the suspension was shot. After investigation, I learned that these tires are super stiff and that tires play a big role in absorbing road shock, along with your suspension. These tires just pass along the shock; the ride was terrible. After driving over the same road with my other car I realized yes, it was the tires. I replaced all 4 and never looked back. I'd never get run-flats without a test drive and even then I don't believe they'll ever be comfortable enough to outweigh the inconvenience of calling roadside assistance or changing my own flat that might happen once every couple of years. I was getting jarred in my car all day every day!


It must be due to my being accustomed to the ride of my ///MRoadster (e.g.: really stiff with low profile tires), but the ride on both our f10 xd and the f15 35d, standard 18' and 19' rims respectively, RTFs works for us. Continental DWS and Pirrellis also respectively. After about 25k on the tires I do notice additional road noise at highway speeds, but not excessively. We're likely to replace the second set on our f15 before a long trip this winter. They have nearly 30k on them. I'll wait until fall perhaps, unless I see a deal better than the one offered on discountire.com for this weekend.


----------



## matreyia_1624 (5 mo ago)

Oddly enough, I have never needed runflat technology after changing out for normal tires. Sure I had flats and accidents, but nothing that left me stranded and I also have AAA. The price of membership with AAA and normal tires is far cheaper than buying run flats.


----------



## FudgeFlyer (Mar 24, 2017)

I've lost count on exactly how many times we have had to replace the OEM Dunlop R/F's on our 2014 650i. At least 6 times for nearly $600.00 per tire. Very fortunately for us the dealership had talked us into getting an insurance policy to cover the tires for 4 or 5 years. Hit a pothole, the sidewall bulges out like bubble gum about to pop, and then it is no longer a run flat tire. Ridiculous and outrageous. Love the car, hate the delicate tires. Next time we hit a pothole and ruin a tire we will spend $200 to $300 each for a full set of normal tires.


----------



## gwf545 (Apr 21, 2005)

I bought my car with run flats and when I found out that if you drive on one with zero air pressure you must replace it, not repair it, I bought a small compressor to keep the pressure up In the event a leak was detected. I later found that some run flats aren’t repairable under any circumstances. So when mine wore out, I’m back on conventional tires now and enjoying the better ride.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

bnnatwick said:


> Careful what you wish for. BMW on some 2022 models have already discontinued run flat tires as standard equipment (in response to our complaints). They do not offer a spare tire but instead they provide a small compressor and flat tire sealant like Audi does. With the positive evolution of run flat tires, I would rather have them as opposed to trying to add air and sealant on the side of a dark country road.


It is wishful thinking that BMW is still listening and due to being tired of so many complaints about the start/stop feature, perhaps they will finally putting it on our vehicles too.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

all RFT's are repairable, but it depends on 1) the damage, where and how 2) how long the tire was driven on more than 50/50 or 80/80 then yes, if you pulled to the side of the road and put some plugafix in then maybe your ok, most garages want your coin and will tell you anything, including BMW. My tire guy gives me honest real world advise, my last blow out, didnt loose me any air but was def not repairable

I'm happy with my RFT's on the 1 series I wasnt

horses for courses, overall RFT's are safer, have a blowout at 100 on a go-flat tell me how that works out for you, in an RFT it will be totally a different experience.
but there you go



gwf545 said:


> I bought my car with run flats and when I found out that if you drive on one with zero air pressure you must replace it, not repair it, I bought a small compressor to keep the pressure up In the event a leak was detected. I later found that some run flats aren’t repairable under any circumstances. So when mine wore out, I’m back on conventional tires now and enjoying the better ride.


----------



## markeightch (May 24, 2017)

Recently I purchased a used 2007 328xi in excellent condition with low miles. After driving for a while and hitting the obligatory potholes and buckles on the highway I figured the suspension must be shot, hitting those potholes and one particular buckle on the highway was extremely jarring. I subsequently learned the run-flats have really stiff sidewalls, - that's what makes them run flat - and that tires play a role in conjunction with your suspension in absorbing road shock. With those stiff sidewalls, a lot of that shock gets transmitted to the driver. It was so bad I replaced all four tires with conventional ones. It's just not worth it - getting shocked every day versus being able to continue to drive in the unlikely event of a flat, what, once a year? I got a spare and a jack for the trunk and called it a day.


----------



## Z4530i (Feb 22, 2009)

My wife insists on RFTs on her 2020 X3 M40i (I don’t on my 2007 Z4 3.0si). It’s now time to replace the OEM set and it’s harder and harder to find all season options (brands) in her size. I ended up ordering a set of Michelins Primacy (but they are SL versus specified XL). I don’t anticipate this being a problem since it’s usually just the two of us. I will say that the Pirelli‘s referenced at the beginning of this thread are not rated very high by Tirerack.com.


----------



## spdrcr2 (Oct 15, 2019)

Z4530i said:


> My wife insists on RFTs on her 2020 X3 M40i (I don’t on my 2007 Z4 3.0si). It’s now time to replace the OEM set and it’s harder and harder to find all season options (brands) in her size. I ended up ordering a set of Michelins Primacy (but they are SL versus specified XL). I don’t anticipate this being a problem since it’s usually just the two of us. I will say that the Pirelli‘s referenced at the beginning of this thread are not rated very high by Tirerack.com.


2 of my Dueler's have issues, and are beyond the warranty so I'm on the hunt and am considering the Primacy's as well. Were there any others on your short list?


----------



## scharfschütze (3 mo ago)

I just this week replaced a set of mismatched (different brands) and worn out RFT on my new to me F10. Run flats are horrible for ride comfort and handling, imo. I just put on a new set of Pilot Sport AS4's and bought a spare tire kit from Modern Spare. If you are actually interested in handling performance do what BMW does with the M series, ditch the run flats.


----------



## Z4530i (Feb 22, 2009)

spdrcr2 said:


> 2 of my Dueler's have issues, and are beyond the warranty so I'm on the hunt and am considering the Primacy's as well. Were there any others on your short list?


Not much of a short list since there’s very few all season RFT available in this size. The Bridgestone and Pirellis were not rated very well. If you can get away with a summer performance tire, there is another excellent Michelin RFT model I would have chosen. The best RFT I’ve had in the past were Bridgestone Potenza‘s (forgot the number, 980’s?), but they’ve been discontinued.


----------



## Nightdriver (Mar 6, 2009)

I had the unfortunate experience of hitting the very chuck of concrete I tried to miss in the eastern plains of Colorado. That tore a quarter sized hole in one of the sidewalls. Called insurance up and they promised a tow truck. After a half hour with no word from a truck, I tried driving back to the nearest town. It shocked me how well those OEM Continentals performed at 50 mph over the 45 miles into town with that front tire at zero pressure.

However, I would still prefer a spare since I had to spend half a day after finding the one tire shop in town that could put any sort of tire on that wheel.


----------



## gbailey82 (4 mo ago)

tiger16 said:


> The best run flats are no run flats. I wish BMW would go back to conventional tires and some sort of spare, preferably a full size spare.


I have a spare in my 2009 X5. And I know how to use a jack.


----------



## gbailey82 (4 mo ago)

Evan Williams said:


> Lead courtesy of KULLAPONG PARCHERAT / Shutterstock
> 
> If you’re planning on traveling through any kind of remote areas, shopping for the best run-flat tires (RFT) for BMW can save you from being stranded on the side of the road with no help in sight.
> 
> ...


Run flats are not necessary when one a spare.


----------



## gbailey82 (4 mo ago)

gbailey82 said:


> Run flats are not necessary when one a spare.


Run flats are not necessary when one has a spare.


----------

